# Beak deformity? Help!



## Chelly (Nov 18, 2012)

*Meet Puddles, She (I'm presuming she's a girl for now until she's old enough to sex) is a few weeks old and has just left the nest.

Now unfortunately in my aviary there has been an incident and I'm not sure how but Puddles' beak has been damaged quite severely and I'm not sure if she will be able to feed on her own.

I was wondering if anyone has any advice? Will her beak grow back? Will she be able to eat normally?

Here's a picture of her before the attack (she's the front one)
http://talkbudgies.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=183161&stc=1&d=1447658744

Here is now:
http://talkbudgies.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=183169&stc=1&d=1447658744
http://talkbudgies.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=183177&stc=1&d=1447658744*


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Hi
Your Puddles is approximately 4-5 weeks old from that photo, with regard to her beak it should in my opinion grow back normally but that will take time so you need to make sure she is eating, obviously she needs to be able to break the seed etc, millet is easier for her to eat, as would be chopped up vegetables if she will take them, Puddles beak looks very rounded, have you tried to reshape it after the accident?
Pete


----------



## Chelly (Nov 18, 2012)

*


Impeckable said:



Hi
Your Puddles is approximately 4-5 weeks old from that photo, with regard to her beak it should in my opinion grow back normally but that will take time so you need to make sure she is eating, obviously she needs to be able to break the seed etc, millet is easier for her to eat, as would be chopped up vegetables if she will take them, Puddles beak looks very rounded, have you tried to reshape it after the accident?
Pete 

Click to expand...

It looks like I'll be hand feeding her until it grows back, and I'll definitely give millet a go. No I haven't tried to reshape her beak, that's just how it's been since the incident. 
Thanks *


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Do you know if this was a budgie attacking related incident? I'd be wary if this was a parent bird that did this and the parents future with raising more chicks. 
Good luck with hand feeding, she's a little darling. xx


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I hope the beak will grow back normally. It's a very cute bird! I think "she" is a boy because of the purplish cere.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Your little budgie is adorable! 
Like Therm said, I feel like it's dangerous to put her back there.. I don't know what happened and what caused the accident, but if it's one of the parents who did this, maybe you should have her in a separate cage and take care of her individually.
Can you set an appointment to an avian vet? The doctor may give you some answers about her nutrition and well being. I hope her beak grows back!


----------

